# r/c racing in michigan (winter 2005-6)



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

time to start thinking about racing this fall an winter, so i thought i would start a thread about tracks in michigan, there schedules and classes. hopefully this might get more people motivated and informed so that we'll have more racers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I can't wait for indoor racing to start back up. 

RC


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ahh, But not all of us are Oval racers! I'm an Offroader & I'll be at Washtenaw R/C Raceway this winter with an everynow & then appearance at Dirtburners.


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)

Yep I hear that!! I'll be at DB's just about all winter long!!! I'lll be the guy with the Brown 1 piece carhart on and always asking what did you say?? HUH?? ."Indoor clay with jumps and bumps" Priceless!!!!


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

how about some maps and schedule for those places so everybody can see were and when!! and i really want to keep it hear so that we get all kinds of racing formats, because you never know when some one might like to try something new. For instance i like the oval thing and i do offroad in the summer, but this winter i might try the on road and get a sedan.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Onroad carpet racing that I know of:

Hobby Hub Raceway - Lansing, MI
RCScrewz - Livonia, MI
Larry's Performance RC's - Sterling Heights, MI

I think Grand Rapids has indoor carpet off-road and on-road, but I am not sure where the tracks are loaded.

Pretty much local is Halo R/C Raceway in Toledo, OH.

-Rich


----------



## J.W (Jul 25, 2004)

better check with larry i heard he may not hold racing this winter!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Heres a link to the GR track http://www.wmrcracing.com/


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

excellent, thank you


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Roadsplat said:


> I can't wait for indoor racing to start back up. Might be better to move this thread to the Oval Track Discussion board though.
> 
> RC


 I cant wait either!!! Hoping to run two classes this year instead of one.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Here's one in the Portage/Kalamazoo area.


http://www.hobby-sports.com/


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

great, thank you web sites are an excellent source


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Two indoor carpet tracks in Bay City. Robbies Hobbies roadcoarse only, and Extreme Cellar Racing with oval (fri or sat not decided yet I think) and road coarse on sundays for 1/12, mini coopers, and sedan. Both are great tracks. Extreme just redid everything and put in new callandra carpet.
Website: Extreme Cellar Racing 

I hope to hit dirtburners now and then for some gas, and washtenaw for some elec truck too.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

looks like a nice place to race, whatdoes the track measure?
if my vote counts i say saturday, like to go there and race but fridays i have to work so that kinda gets in the way


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

*Official Washtenaw RC Raceway 2005-2006! Starts November 2005 * Washtenaw RC Raceway in happy to announce the schedule for our 2005-2006 Indoor Dirt Racing season. 
Come and join us at the BIGGEST and BEST Electric RC Indoor Dirt Facility in Michigan. 
AMB Timing system. (Not compatible with personal transponders at this time) 
Over 500 Ft of track. 
100ft Back straight! 
Great jumps!! 
10 Races with a 8 race point series! (One Drop). 
32FT Drivers stand that is wheelchair accessible! 
All Day Racing. Saturday Race Days!! 

Here is our Schedule 
*
November 14th* Track building begins. 5pm every night until track is complete. All Volunteers welcome. Shovels, Rakes, Wheel Barrows and Sledge Hammers and Your help is appreciated !! Track is open to all volunteers upon completion. 

*November 19th 1st race!! 
November 26th 1st Points race! 
December 3rd 
December 17th 
January 7th 
January 21st 
February 4th 
February 18th 
March 4th Last Points Race 
March 11th Run For FUN Race!! Point series prizes awarded. DOOR PRIZES! *

Electric Only Racing. 
*Novice *- Inexperienced drivers. Any vehicle. We Recommend stock motors. 3 A Main Novice wins and you move up to your appropriate class. 
_*Stock Truck 
Stock Buggy 
MOD Truck 
MOD Buggy 
4 Wheel Drive Buggy Open 
EMAXX (Stock Motors 12 cells) 
Mini Vehicles Open- Any Mini Truck or Buggy. 
Rally 
Any Three Electric Vehicles make a class*._All Classes except Emaxx limited to 6 cells. 
Classes must average 5 vehicles to be eligible for point series prizes. 

Doors Open at 8 am 
Open Practice 8 am to 10 am. 
Drivers meeting at 10 am. 
Racing starts at 10:30 am 
1st Class $13. 
Additional Classes $10 each. 

Hot Food On site 

Hobby Shop on site provided by Riders Hobby of Ypsilanti, MI 

Track is located at 
5055 Ann Arbor Saline Rd 
Ann Arbor, MI 
Buidling F


This info Courtesy of the infamous DJ1978 in a post on rcpimp.com.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

thank you, do they have a web site?


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

wow quiet weekend


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tom,
Washtenaw Info is posted in the Off Road Forums here on Hobby Talk.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

DJ1978 said:


> Tom,
> Washtenaw Info is posted in the Off Road Forums here on Hobby Talk.


Yeah, but it fit here too!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Any word on a track in Lansing?


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

have not heard a thing yet


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Actualy... there is word about a Hobby Hub (Lansing) track over in the 'oval track discussion' forum... basicly the word is that they have every intention operating a track... possibly at last years location... possibly somewhere else.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

yes it appears that lansing is a go!


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

mbeach2k said:


> looks like a nice place to race, whatdoes the track measure?
> if my vote counts i say saturday, like to go there and race but fridays i have to work so that kinda gets in the way


Oval will be saturdays and roadcoarse sundays. Should be more info at the track website, if not there is a thread about Extreme Cellar racing at rcxxx.com where the guys who run it can answer any questions.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

any word on lansing and bay city start dates, anybody else running oval


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Mike ...Haven't heard anything for sure on Lansing but I was told by the guys at the Baycity track that they will be starting to run oval Oct. 29th. Not sure what time though or what classes they will be running. Hopefully they'll offer some 4300 brushless.

RC


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

i hope they do to, like to run there at least a couple times this winter


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

hey mike!!! Al just confirmed he will be runnin races at clarks again this winter, but we will be using the big part of the building this year. not sure when he is going to start though. me, paul and moose all got touring cars for the winter!! scary!!!!
shawn


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

fatboylosi said:


> hey mike!!! Al just confirmed he will be runnin races at clarks again this winter, but we will be using the big part of the building this year. not sure when he is going to start though. me, paul and moose all got touring cars for the winter!! scary!!!!
> shawn


 Where is this at?

RC


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

fremont
thats too funny i just bought one off ebay


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Clarks???????????????


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

clarks bodyshop in fremont


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

mbeach2k said:


> fremont
> thats too funny i just bought one off <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>


what did you get?????????


----------



## ghostbear (Oct 19, 2005)

what is rc racing...omg you guys racing rc cola?


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

ghostbear said:


> what is rc racing...omg you guys racing rc cola?


Oh boy......


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

t-spec not sure if it will be worth a crap but what the heck


----------

